# FE-EIT Review Materials for Sale



## jollyfan (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the following FE-EIT review materials for sale which helped me passed the April 2008 EIT in NY:

1. FE/EIT Sample Examinations (FESE2), 2nd Edition - Michael R. Lindeburg, PE , 2006 (most current edition)

2. NCEES Fundamentals of Engineering Supplied-Reference Handbook - Revised (NCEES7R), 7th Edition, 2005

3. FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam (Paperback), 4th Edition - Michael R. Lindeburg, PE , 2002

4. Bonus DVD of videos &amp; materials (4GB)

All in great condition. Individual prices negotiable. Whole package deal is at fixed price.

Email me if interested


----------



## cocostarz (Jul 7, 2009)

jollyfan said:


> I have the following FE-EIT review materials for sale which helped me passed the April 2008 EIT in NY:
> 1. FE/EIT Sample Examinations (FESE2), 2nd Edition - Michael R. Lindeburg, PE , 2006 (most current edition)
> 
> 2. NCEES Fundamentals of Engineering Supplied-Reference Handbook - Revised (NCEES7R), 7th Edition, 2005
> ...


Hello,

Do you still have your FE studying martial for sale? Please email if you still do and how much you want for all of it. email: [email protected]


----------



## jharris (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, unfortunately I failed for the third time. This time I believe I performed the way I should in the morning, but I did not clinch the victory in the afternoon. Actually, the afternoon was embarrassingly bad for me. Here's the diagnostic report:

Mathematics: 79

Engeineering Probability and Statistics: 25

Chemistry: 55

Computers: 38

Ethics and Business Practices: 62

Engineering Economics: 60

Engineering Mechanics: 88

Statics &amp; Dynamics: 40

Strength of Materials: 75

Material Properties: 50

Fluid Mechanics: 75

Electricity &amp; Magnetism: 73

Thermodynamics: 62

Afternoon:

Advanced Engineering Mathematics: 33

Engineering Prob &amp; Stat: 40

Biology: 33

Engineering Economics: 67

Application of Engineering Mechanics: 38

Engineering of Materials: 57

Fluids: 56

Electricity &amp; Magnetism: 29

Thermodynamics &amp; Heat Transfer: 22

I still can't believe I slipped up like this in the afternoon. My studying definetely had me prepared for the morning, but maybe it was the luck of the draw in getting questions I was uncomfortable with in the afternoon that resulted in such poor performance. I think this time around I'm going to do more practice exams. Last time I did an NCEES practice exam but I don't think it was enough. I wonder if they even update their practice exams like they do the tests. Grrrrrr, I'm not looking forward to tearing the books open again but there's no way I can give up and walk away.


----------

